# Snow



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Well it's starting to snow here and it's just above freezing. So you guys should see some birds moving down in time for the weekend. With the wind we had yesterday, i'd be surprised if a few new birds didn't show up. Have fun.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm 30 miles from the border or so and there is a light sprinkle with occasional slush and about 37 degrees at 11:36am


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

33 degrees and quarter size wet flakes coming down, visibility is around a mile.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm in Dunseith....no snow yet.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Nickle,

Didn't it snow yesterday (weds) up north along the yellowhead - say Saskatoon to Dauphin? Did it amount to much - enough to move birds?

M.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Saskatoon was supposed to get about 15 mm of snow yeterday which might move a few birds, but we had some winds gusting up to 80 KPH which i thought would move some birds. Saw a few migrating yesterday and heard some about 10 o'clock last night.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Freezing rain starting here in Bismarck....let the skating rink begin!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Been snowing here for about 3 hours but is melting as it hits the ground. I'd be surprised if there was any on the ground for the deer opener tomorrow. Quite a few more ducks moved in overnight and a few snows and blues. Usually this time of year they only stay about a day and then move further south.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Snowing here now also.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Saw 3 or 4 flocks of what appeared to be lessors this morning averaging 200 plus birds a flock and they were high, in V formations and headed north?? This about an hour before I saw the first flakes. Too bad I did not have any snow geese around as my decoys went from Canadas to Snows in about 20 minutes. Snow has been heavy and light for the rest of day. Maybe a 1/2 inch on the grass and nothing in the driveway.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Snowing here in Bismarck now...no accumulation.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nevermind...accumulating now.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Probably an inch here and the temp is..... straight up 30 degrees.


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

Watched flock after flock going south this afternoon. Hope there is something to go after this Sat. We had about .5 cm of snow yesterday and with that the birds started leaving. What town are you from Nickle Ditch?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sorry nemitz, but.......bring em on!! :jammin:


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

how far u think the birds will fly?? i live down here in iowa along missouri river. think they will make it this far??

thomas


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

Its ok DblKluk I had a good year. You guys give them a poke now.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

2 inches or so on the ground here.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

2 inches or so here too, it is melting pretty fast though....the temp is 30 degrees, no noticeable wind.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

That shouldn't send the ducks too far then because its really not that cold yet.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

i seen a few lessers today somewhat high but not too high


----------

